# 44 and Pregnant for the first time!



## 44npregnant

I never thought I would be able to have children and here I am, 44, single, and pregnant! I'm feeling quite overwhelmed and lonely. But excited. I just wanted to see if there are any other first time Moms in their 40's here! :hug:


----------



## Honeyblossom

I was, now ive just found out im cooking number 2 ! Im 42 and have a 15 month old :/ omg
My advice to you is, age isnt just a number, it is harder for us older women so take this time to get extra fit. ( i didnt last time)
Do you have any support? Rally it well in advance( again i didnt)
Good luck are you happy or scared or both?
Personally im pooping myself


----------



## Honeyblossom

Ps'

Pm me if you want to chat


----------



## 44npregnant

I don't have any support from the Father but I do have friends that are shocked but supportive. 

I'm starting week 9 and I'm really having a hard time working and dealing with this 24/7 morning sickness. Can't wait for that to pass!


----------



## vermeil

ooooh congratulations and welcome! I'm pregnant at 41. It is a bit harder to keep the energy up (especially chasing a toddler around) but pff we can do it :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi ladies I am 45 and pregnant with #1. I know there is another thread but mine was via ivf not natural so I don't feel I can join that one. I am a bit worried about being the oldest mother in town but such is life :shrug:


----------



## ALISON69

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: hi ladies I am 45 and pregnant with #1. I know there is another thread but mine was via ivf not natural so I don't feel I can join that one. I am a bit worried about being the oldest mother in town but such is life :shrug:

congrats Butterfly67.

I will be a month off 45 when baby is born, so not that far behind you.. 

how far gone are you and how you feeling.


----------



## ALISON69

44npregnant said:


> I never thought I would be able to have children and here I am, 44, single, and pregnant! I'm feeling quite overwhelmed and lonely. But excited. I just wanted to see if there are any other first time Moms in their 40's here! :hug:

Hi Congrats, 

I am 44 and will be very nearly 45 when baby is born.. 

feels like I am single most of the time as my dh is never around, doesnt help with anything.. 

keep us updated how you go


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Alison and congrats to you too :happydance: I am 11 weeks tomorrow (see spoiler in siggie :winkwink:) and feeling not too bad. Mild afternoon/evening sickness. :hugs:


----------



## vermeil

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: hi ladies I am 45 and pregnant with #1. I know there is another thread but mine was via ivf not natural so I don't feel I can join that one. I am a bit worried about being the oldest mother in town but such is life :shrug:

pff mine was IVF too . It`s not how the little magical spark started that matters, but getting to hold your own child in your arms :hugs:


----------



## 44npregnant

It's awesome to know I'm not the only one. So far so good....:happydance:


----------

